# Windows 10: Exklusivspiele von Microsoft irgendwann auch auf Steam



## MaxFalkenstern (16. Juni 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Windows 10: Exklusivspiele von Microsoft irgendwann auch auf Steam* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Windows 10: Exklusivspiele von Microsoft irgendwann auch auf Steam


----------



## Scott1904 (16. Juni 2016)

Ich würde die Games sofort auf Steam kaufen, wie zb Gears of War. Den Win Store möchte ich in jedem Fall meiden!


----------



## McDrake (16. Juni 2016)

Scott1904 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Games sofort auf Steam kaufen, wie zb Gears of War. Den Win Store möchte ich in jedem Fall meiden!


Und der Grund dafür?


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juni 2016)

Umso besser. Warte ich bis zum Steamrelease, habe den besseren Client und spare noch Geld.


----------



## Riddickulous (16. Juni 2016)

Das Problem wäre hier dann aber, dass du dir über Steam direkt kein Gears of War kaufen kannst, da es in Deutschland indiziert ist, wenn irgendwelche Key Shops einen GoW Steam Key anbieten würden hättest du evtl. Glück, wenn man keinen Geo-Lock rein haut, einen normalen Region-Lock könnte man immer noch mit nem VPN umgehen.

Aber in Gewisser Hinsicht bin ich da ganz bei dir, mir wäre es auch bedeutend lieber Microsoft Games würde es auf Steam geben als in diesem Pre-Alpha Win Store.

Bis MS Exklusivtitel wie Quantum Break, Gears of War und etc. auf Steam veröffentlicht, wird es sicher Minimum 2 Jahre dauern, dann brauch ich das aber auch nicht mehr, denn der Preis wird dann sicher immer noch recht hoch sein.

Ich hätte halt dennoch gerne eine PC Retail Fassung.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (16. Juni 2016)

Dass Spiele wie Forza Apex gut liefen, ist ja auch keine Schwierigkeit, liegt die Hemmschwelle für kostenlose Spiele nun mal sehr niedrig. 

Gab es nicht mal Gerüchte um eine Art Xbox-Steam Partnerschaft, vielleicht ist da doch ein klein wenig Wahrheitsgehalt dran.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (16. Juni 2016)

Da kommen mir sofort wieder diese Gerüchte in den Sinn:
http://www.pcgames.de/Microsoft-Firma-15584/News/Partnerschaft-mit-Steam-fuer-Xbox-One-und-PC-Geruecht-xboxsteampoweredcom-1187225/


----------



## Jedi-Joker (16. Juni 2016)

Ich hätte keinen Problem damit, dass sehr alte Exklusive-Spiele von denen auch auf Steam erscheint. Ich wünsche mir z.B. die "Halo"-Teile für den PC und das noch auf Steam. 

Problem (bei mir) ist dabei, dass ich es lieber auf Linux spielen möchte.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Juni 2016)

Das größte Problem derzeit mit den Spielen im Win10 Store ist nicht etwa die Technik, sondern der Preis. Microsoft muss sich nicht wundern, wenn keiner Quantum Break kauft, wenn das Spiel selbst Wochen nach Release immer noch konsequent 70€ kostet. Das ist vor allem dahingehend unverständlich, dass es Retailversionen der Xbox Fassung teilweise schon für 30€ gibt.

Wenn Microsoft dauerhaften Erfolg im PC Bereich haben will, dann müssen sie bessere Angebot im Store machen und vor allem die Preise für die digitalen Versionen an die Preise für die Boxversionen anpassen. Auch darf die Win10 Version nicht mehr kosten als die Xbox Version zum gleichen Zeitpunkt.


----------



## Batze (16. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Das größte Problem derzeit mit den Spielen im Win10 Store ist nicht etwa die Technik, sondern der Preis. Microsoft muss sich nicht wundern, wenn keiner Quantum Break kauft, wenn das Spiel selbst Wochen nach Release immer noch konsequent 70€ kostet. Das ist vor allem dahingehend unverständlich, dass es Retailversionen der Xbox Fassung teilweise schon für 30€ gibt.
> 
> Wenn Microsoft dauerhaften Erfolg im PC Bereich haben will, dann müssen sie bessere Angebot im Store machen und vor allem die Preise für die digitalen Versionen an die Preise für die Boxversionen anpassen. Auch darf die Win10 Version nicht mehr kosten als die Xbox Version zum gleichen Zeitpunkt.



Ein Spiel wird gekauft, hat Erfolg wenn es gut ist, und nicht wenn man es für nen Appel hinterher geschmissen bekommt. Qualität>Preis.
Wie gerade Quantum Break da abschneidet kann ich nicht beurteilen, sollte es schlecht sein, hm dann ist es eventuell ein Problem, ist es gut, warum sollte man dann den Preis schon senken nur um irgendeinen Mainstream zu folgen mit der eine gewisse Plattform mal angefangen hat und jetzt fangen alle anderen an zu heulen weil sie ja nix mehr verdienen.
Als Verbraucher finde ich günstige Preise natürlich toll, aber genau diese immer billiger Mentalität hat uns Ingame Shops, Microtransaktionen und in DLCs aufgeteilte Vollpreisspiele ja gebracht was ich ganz und gar nicht so toll finde. Was ist davon wohl schlimmer?


----------



## Rising-Evil (16. Juni 2016)

Also ich kann warten - obwohl ich sagen muss, dass mir Microsoft's neue Strategie absolut gefällt X1 & PC-Titel parallel zu veröffentlichen
Chapeau,  Microsoft !

Gerade als Steam-Link Besitzer ist das ziemlich blöde, man kann zwar Spiele auch ohne Steam starten, allerdings hatte ich bei einem ( Witcher 3) heftigste Frame-Einbrüche, lag aber vermutlich daran, dass dort Mods im Hintergrund liefen)


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Juni 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ein Spiel wird gekauft, hat Erfolg wenn es gut ist, und nicht wenn man es für nen Appel hinterher geschmissen bekommt. Qualität>Preis.
> Wie gerade Quantum Break da abschneidet kann ich nicht beurteilen, sollte es schlecht sein, hm dann ist es eventuell ein Problem, ist es gut, warum sollte man dann den Preis schon senken nur um irgendeinen Mainstream zu folgen mit der eine gewisse Plattform mal angefangen hat und jetzt fangen alle anderen an zu heulen weil sie ja nix mehr verdienen.
> Als Verbraucher finde ich günstige Preise natürlich toll, aber genau diese immer billiger Mentalität hat uns Ingame Shops, Microtransaktionen und in DLCs aufgeteilte Vollpreisspiele ja gebracht was ich ganz und gar nicht so toll finde. Was ist davon wohl schlimmer?


Wer hat denn von hinterher schmeißen gesprochen? Der Punkt ist der, dass man normalerweise den Preis senkt, wenn sich ein Spiel nicht so wahnsinnig gut verkauft (was der Fall ist bei QB, das hat Phil Spencer ja offen zugegeben). Das heißt nicht, dass man das Spiel jetzt sofort für 10€ verscherbeln muss, aber 70€ sind so oder so schon über dem Standardpreis im PC Bereich. Wenn man diesen hohen Preis dann trotz geringer Absätze über Wochen nicht mal um 10, 20 oder 30% reduziert, dann ist das imo schon seltsam. Vor allem vor dem Hintergrund, dass bei der Xbox Version ja durchaus die Preise reduziert wurden.

Also nochmal, Microsoft darf gerne einen hohen Preis für ihre Spiele verlangen. Ich finde es auch ok, wenn man das Spiel nicht über Keystore etc. bekommt. Aber ich wundere mich dennoch darüber, dass man zwar einerseits zugibt, dass sich ein Spiel schlecht verkauft, aber andererseits den Preis trotzdem nicht mal nur ein bisschen nach unten korrigiert - zumal noch vor dem Hintergrund, dass man einen neuen Store etablieren will, der technisch den vorhandenen Stores noch hinterher hinkt. Ich denke, dass bei einem Preis von z.B. 50€ sich der ein oder andere PC Spieler durchaus vorstellen könnte, sich QB zuzulegen, trotz Win10 Store. Und 50€ ist doch noch lange kein Schleuderpreis. Das ist vielmehr im Rahmen dessen, was andere Firmen auf dem PC zum Release für ihre Vollpreisspiele verlangen.

Und klar, wenn sich ein Spiel über Monate blendend verkauft, dann gibt es auch keinen Grund, den Preis anzupassen. Darum gehts ja gar nicht.


----------



## D-Wave (16. Juni 2016)

Find ich gut. Hätte eh nie was aus dem Store gekauft, weil ich schon kein Windows 8 oder 10 haben will.^^ Hab mir grad dieses Quantum Break Video angeschaut und frag mich was der Moderator damit meint. Wenn durch eine üble Engine das Spiel sch... läuft und mit viel V-Ram nicht verarbeitet werden kann ist die Konsole besser. Hmmm ein Hungriger Hardwarekiller dann müsste ja die Konsole 64 GB Vram besitzen und ist unbezahlbar. Was für ein Bullshit. So jetzt ist es gesagt, dieser Typ gehört sich gefeuert. Diesen Bericht gab's damals noch in einer anderen Version und beschrieb was für ein Bughaufen Quatum Break am PC ist und sich die Entwickler und Microsoft in den Boden schämen sollten. Leute was ist das für eine Geisteskrankheit die hier ausgesch.. wird. Einen Bericht so verfälschen und alles in Richtung X-Box Werbung drehen wie viel wurde euch dafür bezahlt.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Juni 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Find ich gut. Hätte eh nie was aus dem Store gekauft, weil ich schon kein Windows 8 oder 10 haben will.^^


Früher oder später steigt jeder um.


----------



## Bonkic (16. Juni 2016)

schade, ich fand das gejammer über den windows-store köstlich.


----------



## Seegurkensalat (16. Juni 2016)

Bonkic schrieb:


> schade, ich fand das gejammer über den windows-store köstlich.



Keine Bange, auf Gejammer über das böse Microsoft wirst Du nicht verzichten müssen. Ganz im Gegenteil.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Juni 2016)

Eben, ein überzeugter Microsoft-Hasser findet immer einen Grund zum Haten...


----------



## D-Wave (16. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Früher oder später steigt jeder um.


 Mal abwarten ich schreib dir in 10 Jahren nochmal. Oder auch nicht, weil ich denke dann ist von Deutschland nur noch Asche über.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Juni 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Mal abwarten ich schreib dir in 10 Jahren nochmal.


Mach das. Vielleicht bist du bis dahin ja auch wieder auf Windows 95 umgestiegen...


----------



## D-Wave (16. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Mach das. Vielleicht bist du bis dahin ja auch wieder auf Windows 95 umgestiegen...



Wenns kaum noch Strom gibt und nur noch Autobatterien jo mach ich.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Juni 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Wenns kaum noch Strom gibt und nur noch Autobatterien jo mach ich.


Wenns dann keinen Strom mehr gibt, dann dürfte das Betriebssystem deines PCs eher zu deinen kleineren Problemen gehören...


----------



## D-Wave (16. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wenns dann keinen Strom mehr gibt, dann dürfte das Betriebssystem deines PCs eher zu deinen kleineren Problemen gehören...



Das Internet hält ja angeblich einen Wasserstoffbombenangriff stand normal müsste ich dir dann noch ne E-Mail senden können. Auch wenn ich keine Haare mehr am Kopf habe.^^ Hab echt schon mal einen alten Rechner zum Spass ins Auto gebaut, samt Röhren Monitor. Mit einer 150 Ampere Traktor Batterie und einem Spannungswandler is der Gelaufen.^^ Das restliche kabel zieh ich mir dann aus Frankfurt, weil dank Amerika dürfte dann noch Spannung drauf sein.


----------



## Batze (16. Juni 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Das Internet hält ja angeblich einen Wasserstoffbombenangriff stand normal müsste ich dir dann noch ne E-Mail senden können.



Die richtige Bombe direkt über Frankfurt (Hauptknotenpunkt des Internets für Europa) und der EMP sorgt dafür das Europa Internet mäßig in der Steinzeit ist, da geht dann nämlich gar nichts mehr.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Juni 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Das Internet hält ja angeblich einen Wasserstoffbombenangriff stand [...]



Kann gar nicht sein. Mein Vater hat nachweislich schon mehrfach das Internet kaputt gemacht. Ich konnte es zum Glück jedes Mal wieder reparieren, also, das Internet.

Wenn da wirklich eine H-Bombe drauf landet, oh, dann sehe ich aber schwarz für das Internet.


----------



## Batze (16. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wenn da wirklich eine H-Bombe drauf landet, oh, dann sehe ich aber schwarz für das Internet.



Ich glaube wenn da irgendwo in Reichweite des Internets eine H-Bombe fällt ist das Internet das kleinste Problemchen das wir haben werden.


----------



## D-Wave (16. Juni 2016)

Batze schrieb:


> Ich glaube wenn da irgendwo in Reichweite des Internets eine H-Bombe fällt ist das Internet das kleinste Problemchen das wir haben werden.



Mir egal ich Zocke bis zum tot, damit hab ich die Welt gerettet wenn ich mich mit nem PC in den Graben setze. Gestern so in der Brotzeit fliegen 10 Armi Landungsflugzeuge über mir und dann hab ich gedacht kann nimma lang dauern der provozierts doch schon genug.


----------



## Orzhov (16. Juni 2016)

Bin ich zu pessimistisch wenn ich in zwei Jahren heutige Exklusivtitel zum Vollpreis als Steamrelease sehe?


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Juni 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> [...]  fliegen 10 Armi Landungsflugzeuge über mir [...]



Also bei "Armi" bin ich mir ja relativ sicher, was Du meinst, aber was, bitteschön, ist ein "Landungsflugzeug"?

Ich bin nun wirklich kein Luftfahrt-Experte, glaube aber zu wissen, dass man eigentlich mit jedem Flugzeug landen kann - und das wiederholt, nicht nur einmal!


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Juni 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Bin ich zu pessimistisch wenn ich in zwei Jahren heutige Exklusivtitel zum Vollpreis als Steamrelease sehe?


Wer weiß schon, was in zwei Jahren ist...


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Wer weiß schon, was in zwei Jahren ist...



Wenn wir von heute ausgehen, kann ich Dir mit großer Gewissheit sagen:

Mitte Juni 2018


----------



## D-Wave (16. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Also bei "Armi" bin ich mir ja relativ sicher, was Du meinst, aber was, bitteschön, ist ein "Landungsflugzeug"?
> 
> Ich bin nun wirklich kein Luftfahrt-Experte, glaube aber zu wissen, dass man eigentlich mit jedem Flugzeug landen kann - und das wiederholt, nicht nur einmal!



Sorry meinte Besatzungsflugzeuge bin mit Landungsboote durcheinander gekommen. Sehen aber ziemlich identisch aus mit den Flügelklappen.


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Juni 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Sorry meinte Besatzungsflugzeuge bin mit Landungsboote durcheinander gekommen.



Sorry, ohne jegliche Verarsche - ich werd' immer noch nicht schlau draus.

Meinst Du Transportflugzeuge, die Truppen transportieren können? Oder irgendwas Spezielles, was Fallschirmtruppen hinter feindlichen Linien absetzen kann? Osprey VTOLs?


----------



## D-Wave (16. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Sorry, ohne jegliche Verarsche - ich werd' immer noch nicht schlau draus.
> 
> Meinst Du Transportflugzeuge, die Truppen transportieren können? Oder irgendwas Spezielles, was Fallschirmtruppen hinter feindlichen Linien absetzen kann? Osprey VTOLs?



Bin da auch nicht so der Flugzeug Nerd, aber es waren die, die Truppen transportieren. Was für riesen Schinken, von denen hab ich Angst.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Juni 2016)

Dann werde ich eben so lange warten, bis die Spiele mal auf Steam oder gog.com erscheinen. Ich hab Geduld und eh genug zum Zocken


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Juni 2016)

D-Wave schrieb:


> Was für riesen Schinken, von denen hab ich Angst.



Vermutlich C-130 u. C-160. Vor denen braucht man eigentlich erstmal keine Angst haben, eher vor der Konfiguration als *AC-130.*Die ist nämlich mit Waffensystemen nur so vollgestopft und ist, gerade für Bodentruppen, ein echter Albtraum:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gemar (16. Juni 2016)

Solange es dann unabhängig vom WinStore & von Win10 ist, wäre es eine Überlegung wert.
Anderseits wäre es ja wieder eine zu große Einschränkung.


----------



## Scholdarr (16. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Wenn wir von heute ausgehen, kann ich Dir mit großer Gewissheit sagen:
> 
> Mitte Juni 2018


Du bist heute aber auch extrem im Klugscheißermodus...


----------



## Spassbremse (16. Juni 2016)

Scholdarr schrieb:


> Du bist heute aber auch extrem im Klugscheißermodus...



Ich vertrete Rabowke, Elternzeit, und so...


----------



## MichaelG (16. Juni 2016)

Orzhov schrieb:


> Bin ich zu pessimistisch wenn ich in zwei Jahren heutige Exklusivtitel zum Vollpreis als Steamrelease sehe?



Das wird vielleicht versucht, aber keinen Erfolg haben. Dann warte ich halt noch 2 Monate länger und hole es in einem Sale. Aber ich bezweifle daß man z.B. in 3 Jahren bei Steam für Quantum Break 70 EUR erzielen kann. Ebenso die anderen Spiele.


----------



## D-Wave (16. Juni 2016)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Vermutlich C-130 u. C-160. Vor denen braucht man eigentlich erstmal keine Angst haben, eher vor der Konfiguration als *AC-130.*Die ist nämlich mit Waffensystemen nur so vollgestopft und ist, gerade für Bodentruppen, ein echter Albtraum:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die könnte hinkommen und das ganze 10 mal.


----------



## MrFob (16. Juni 2016)

Das klingt ja erstmal ziemlich gut. Ich will dann nur hoffen, dass es nicht so bescheuert gemacht wird wie damals mit den Games for Windows Live Spielen, die man zwar ueber Steam kaufen konnte, aber dann trotzdem noch ueber dieses (fuer mich nie ordentlich funktionierende) GWL aktivieren musste. Ubisoft macht das ja heute auch immer noch so, klick deren Spiele in Steam an und du startest erstmal den bloeden Ubi-Launcher.
Naja, aber mal abwarten, im Prinzip ist ja erstmal wirklich zu begruessen, dass es keine Exklusiv-Titel fuer die XBox mehr geben soll. Das ist schon ein ganz schoenes Opfer, dass MS da bringt. Also ist das schon erstmal positiv zu sehen.


----------



## Scott1904 (13. Oktober 2016)

McDrake schrieb:


> Und der Grund dafür?



Da damit u.a. kein Steam Big Picture, Steam Broadcast, Steam Screenshots, STeam Workshop, Steamworks, Steam Errungenschaften,  Steam Community, Steam Sprach Chat, Steam Cloud, Steam Link, Steam  Family Sharing, exklusiver Vollbildmodus. Weiterhin brauche ich nicht  noch eine halbherzige Plattform wie Uplay oder Origin, die nicht im  gerinsgten an Steam herankommt.


----------

